# Best City to take California PE Exam?



## jwripple (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I currently work in Honolulu, HI, howeverer I will be taking the California Civil PE exam (April 2013) because they require less years of experience. Any advice on which city to take it? I was thinking of San Diego because I heard the airport, hotels, and testing center are all close to each other. FYI, I took the EIT at the Cow Palace (Daly City) back in Oct. 09' and froze my a$$ off. Your input is greatly appreciated! Mahalo!


----------



## Freon (Aug 15, 2012)

I took the FE in San Diego back in 1995. We took the test at the convention center downtown. It was a good facility, but wear pants and bring a sweatshirt.


----------



## jwripple (Aug 16, 2012)

Right on, thanks.

Does anyone know if the prometric testing center is close to the convention center, as the seismic and surveying exam will now be administered by them?


----------



## CAPLS (Aug 16, 2012)

jwripple,

If you have been approved by the California Board to sit for the October 2012 state exams, why don't you just schedule for a Prometric CBT site in HI when you are notified that scheduling for those exams is available?

Approved candidates will be notified to schedule with Prometric sometime early in September.


----------



## nobody1231234 (Aug 16, 2012)

FYI, for this October, the PE Exam will be administered at Del Mar Fairgrounds, not the Convention Center. I signed up to take the exam down there half hoping for the latter (I live in Long Beach, CA and definitely do not want to take the exam at the Pomona Fairplex).


----------



## jwripple (Aug 20, 2012)

CALPS:

Thanks for the input. I didnt realize at first that the CBT could be taken out of state, but found out when I called NCEES and PELSG. Taking it here in Hawaii will definitely save some $$$.

nobody1231234:

Thanks for the input. After speaking with NCEES and PELSG, they informed about the location change. I am planning on taking the April 2013 exam and they mentioned it would most likely be at the Fairgrounds as well.


----------



## adamgram (Aug 21, 2012)

Wait... So you're saying that you can take the California test without going to California? Does this apply to any state, or is it just an agreement between CA and HI?


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 22, 2012)

adamgram said:


> Wait... So you're saying that you can take the California test without going to California? Does this apply to any state, or is it just an agreement between CA and HI?


I believe any state (any state with the appropriate CBT center anyway). But this is just for the CA Survey and CA Seismic exams, not the NCEES 8hr exam.


----------



## jwripple (Sep 16, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> adamgram said:
> 
> 
> > Wait... So you're saying that you can take the California test without going to California? Does this apply to any state, or is it just an agreement between CA and HI?
> ...


Yup, I still gotta show up on Friday to take the NCEES 8 hr exam but atleast I can schedule to take the CA Survey/Seimic here in Hawaii (2-3 weeks window around april exam to schedule the CBT)


----------

